# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Lachende mannen zijn niet sexy, lachende vrouwen wel!

## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Foto's van lachende mannen worden door vrouwen minder aantrekkelijk gevonden dan foto's van trotse mannen. Het zou te maken hebben met het feit dat trots ervaren wordt als dominant. En blijkbaar vinden vrouwen vooral dat aspect aantrekkelijk. Meer dan een lachend gezicht. Bij vrouwen werd trots omgekeerd veel minder geapprecieerd. Althans in dit wetenschappelijk onderzoek.
Uitleg voor deze resultaten hebben de wetenschappers niet gevonden.

Bron:University of British Columbia (2011, May 24). Happy guys finish last, says new study on sexual attractiveness. ScienceDaily. Retrieved

----------


## Wendy

Het heeft vast iets met bereikbaarheid te maken. Een lachende man lijkt opener en dus bereikbaarder. De meeste vrouwen willen onbereikbare mannen. Al moet ik zeggen dat ik lachende mannen aantrekkelijker vind.

----------


## christel1

Thanks Wendy, ik vind lachende mannen ook aangenamer in omgang dan zoals ik het noem "hautaine" mannen, ik vind ze ook meer spontaan en ze zien er liever uit. Dominante mannen heb ik echt de pest aan hoor, zelfde als dominante vrouwen. 
Dus liever een flauwe plezante hoor dan een dominante ambetante

----------


## Suske'52

IK vind een lachende man aantrekkelijk ....maaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrr...meestal al ervaren..... dat lachende mannen buitenhuis .....thuis bullebakken zijn ...sorry vd.andere .... :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> IK vind een lachende man aantrekkelijk ....maaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrr...meestal al ervaren..... dat lachende mannen buitenhuis .....thuis bullebakken zijn ...sorry vd.andere ....


Hej ...is dit 'n hint voor " innige deelneming "....
Ben het eens met de stelling van Christel1 ..
" liever 'n flauwe plezante , dan 'n dominante ambetante "" .. :Wink: 
..dat is genoteerd !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

:Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

> 


 :Smile:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:  :Confused:  hahahaha !!!! :Cool:

----------


## gossie

> hahahaha !!!!


 :Smile:  :Frown:  :Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> 


 :Frown:  hej ..
er staan hier te weinig soorten " smilies" om dit spelletje te kunnen spelen  :Mad: 
moderator Christel 1. zal dit dringend moeten aanvullen !! haha !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

> hej ..
> er staan hier te weinig soorten " smilies" om dit spelletje te kunnen spelen 
> moderator Christel 1. zal dit dringend moeten aanvullen !! haha !!


Er staan er genoeg hoor, Raimun. Die smilies. Lachende vrouwen vrouwen wel hoor.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> Er staan er genoeg hoor, Raimun. Die smilies. Lachende vrouwen vrouwen wel hoor.


je zal dan ook maar 'n man zijn .. :Wink: 
ik zie je al lachen ....hahaha hoho !!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

of een vrouw, Raimun... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> of een vrouw, Raimun...


Mijn voorstellingsvermogen begint mij parten te spelen !! :Frown:  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Wat gebeurd er nu met je, Raimun? :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Wel ....
Het voorstellingsvermogen , is het vermogen zich dingen voor te stellen die er (nu) niet aanwezig zijn .... :Wink: 
Bij mij werkt dat op m'n verbeeldingskracht !!  :Wink:  zeg maar m'n fantasie ! 
Dat maakt het denken " flexibel " !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
M.a.w....het wordt er leuker en mooier door .
Bijgevolg die stelling : .... " lachende vrouwen wel "" ..begint mij behoorlijk parten te spelen ..hoho !!  :Frown: 
Is het nog nodig er 'n tekeningetje bij te maken !! hahaha !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Raimun  :Smile:  nee ,geen hint voor "innige deelneming "  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  zulke mannen klop ik van me af ......heb er geen medelijden mee ......  :Big Grin: : 

@ christel  :Smile:  'hautaine mannen ....zijn bullebakken van venten  :Wink:  ......thuis vergeten ze te lachen .....en domineren ze hun vrouw  :Wink:

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Dit zijn smileys van een lachende man :-) :-)

----------


## christel1

Als er iemand lacht dan kijk ik persoonlijk altijd naar de ogen en niet naar de mond.... uit een blik kan je veel meer opmaken dan uit een glimlach rond de mond, die kan zo fake zijn... 
Ja ik val op een bepaald type man, groot, donker van haar bv terwijl mijn ventje geen haar meer heeft en blond is van haar maar ik zie hem gewoon graag. En ja soms kies je verkeerd hoor, als je 8 jaar hebt samengewoond met een narcist dan weet je het wel, hij had wel de looks maar niet het innerlijke... op zijn werk en buiten de deur heel charmante man maar thuis.... om te gillen, stikjaloers, deed niks voor de kinderen of in het huishouden, had altijd lof over zichzelf en was stikjaloers omdat ik meer verdiende dan hem (nen andere man zou heel gelukkig zijn moest zijn vrouw genoeg verdienen) en na een tijdje word je dit zo moe dat je ze gewoon de deur uitzet.... als je er al vanaf geraakt zonder kleerscheuren hoor... makkelijk is anders

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ja gelukkig kun je nu zelf lachen met een leuke partner!

----------

